# Strain?!?!



## bonbuck (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey i got some seeds off a buddy and im growing them right now .. i dont know the strain of the plant . is there a way i can tell when the plant matures / flowers??


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 23, 2005)

No


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2006)

if you dont know where the seed came from you cant tell what strain it is.


----------

